# Steam und Datenschutz

## Erdie

Ich weiß , die Überschrift  klingt wie eine Posse, aber ich mach mir ernsthafte Gedanken, wie ich es schaffen  könnte, steam den Zugruff auf Dateien außerhalb des Steam Ordners zu unterbinden. Mit einem separaten Acount wird es etwas kompliziert, da ja dann z. B,. auch der Zugriff auf X nicht mehr so einfach funktionieren würde.  Gibt es da eine praktikable Methode, die schon jemand im Betreib hat?

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hmm auf welche Daten greift den Steam denn so zu am Rechner? Also außerhalb von Steam!? 

Hatte mal Steam testweise probiert aber wäre mir jetzt so spontan nicht aufgefallen !? 

Hmm mittels Berechtigungen könnte man das ja unter Umständen in den griff bekommen oder täusche ich mich da !?

Oder man erstellt sich einfach einen Spieler Account also neuen User wo man eben nur die ganzen Spiele hat, und die wichtigen persönlichen Daten hält man in seinem Haupt User Account.

----------

## Erdie

Nun ja, das Problem ist, dass Steam es kann. Mir ist das nochmal besonders bewußt geworden, als ich den Musikplayer ausprobiert hatte, und der stand konfigurationsmäßg auf $HOME und zeigte schön alle Dateien an, die bei mir so rumlagen. Als ich die Liste im Steam client gesehen hatte, bin ich in grübeln gekommen. Die Lösung mit dem separaten User ist eine mögliche, aber nicht wirklich konfortabel.

----------

## Erdie

Ich probier das mal mit dem 2. Benutzer. Die Frage ist  nur, ob die da irgendwelche Teufeleien eingebaut haben, so dass man nicht so einfach den steam Ordner kopieren kann und es dann funktioniert. Erstmal versuchen.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

App Armor vielleicht ?

das soll um einiges einfacher als SELinux sein:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features#apparmor

https://github.com/mk-fg/apparmor-profiles/blob/master/profiles/usr.bin.steam

https://github.com/mk-fg/apparmor-profiles

----------

## Erdie

Danke für den Tipp  :Smile: 

Ich habe jetzt einen 2. user eingerichtet, bei dem eine Kopie des Steam Ordners anscheinend problem läutt. Was ich mich frage, ist, wie das steam mit der cloud Synchonisation handhabt: 

Wenn user 2 aktiv ist und irgendwas an der Persistenz local ändert und dann wieder user 1 eingeloggt wird, käme dann die Synchonisation ins Wanken weil Steam die Änderung von user2 voraussetzt oder läßt sich das dann einfach wieder synchonisieren? Kann das jemand evtl aus Erfahrung sagen?

BTW: Der Benutzer 2 läuft unter seinem eigenen Xorg. Das ist das, was ich mit "umständlich" meine. Eine Lösung, bei die ich keinen 2 Desktop hochfahren müßte, wäre mir lieber.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Du hast wahrscheinlich eh alles verschlüsselt. Ansonsten würde ich halt den Spielmodus, vom normalen Modus durch ein Skript trennen. Wobei halt unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse eingehängt werden/noch verschlüsselt sind.

Am besten aber den Rechner in ein eigenes Subnetz machen oder das unsichere WLAN nutzen lassen. Am besten nicht, wenn mögilch würde ich den Arbeits-PC oder Desktop-PC mit Steam benutzen.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hmm ist mir damals nicht aufgefallen das Steam so wissbegierig ist. 

Mag sein das es Umständlich ist aber wenn man Gamen will loggt man sich halt in den Gamer Account ein und fürs Arbeiten eben in den Haupt Account unter Linux.

Ich persönlich würde das schon mal sicherer finden, als alles unter einem Account zu betreiben, speziell wenn man Sicherheitsbedenken hat.

Nebenbei kann man hier ja den Home Ordner vom Hauptaccount verschlüsseln somit hätte Steam probleme alles zu lesen.

//offtopic

Aber ich mag sowieso Steam nicht besonders.... alles unter einer Schirmherrschaft naja, da hat man dann seine 10 - 20 Games und zack ist alles weg weil irgendeiner was gehackt hat bei Steam.

Und von der Monopolstellung ganz zu schweigen was Steam jetzt schon hat.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Man sollte Steam aber auch zugute halten, was sie für Linux getan haben. Niemand hat sich sonst so für Spiele unter Linux stark gemacht. Damit gibt es für den Privatkunden keinen Grund mehr, zu Windows zu greifen. Und sie haben auch aktiv an der Verbesserung der Grafiktreiber mitgearbeitet. Man profitiert also auch davon, wenn man Steam gar nicht nutzt.

Und sie sind mir hundert Mal lieber als EA.

----------

## Erdie

Ich mach das  jetzt einfach mit  dem 2 User auf VTX8. 

Allerdings kommt jetzt folgende Frage hoch: Ich hatte bisher nie das Bedürfnis, eine 2. X Session aufzumachen. IMHO funktioniert das nur, wenn ich meinen Screen locke. Dann erscheint der Button "switch user" und dann "start new session"

Giibt es eine einfachere Möglichkeit, unter KDE4 eine neue Session aufzumachen, ohne erst den Bildschirm zu locken? Das dauert eine paar Sekunden und nervt dann ein wenig.

----------

## franzf

```
startx /usr/bin/startkde -- :1
```

hat es bei mir noch immer getan.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Naaa ich mag Steam auch und auch was die aktuell für Linux tun. Unter allen Software-Distributions-Vermarktungssystemen sind mir diese noch am liebsten.

Aber mich plagt das allgemeine Misstrauen. Google ist ja auch gut.. und hat viele intelligente Menschen die wirklich tolle Sachen für die Open Source Bewegung machen. Trotzdem möchte ich nicht das sie zu viel Macht bekommen.

Für mich hat das was mit einem Sicherheitsbedürfnis zu tun. Ich möchte keine Applikation haben der ich zutraue überdurchschnittlich oft Online-Adressen aufzurufen. Ganz besonders für nicht wichtige Dinge wie Cloud-Speichern, Onlinestatus (den ich definitiv nicht haben will..).

Ganz besonders nach den unfreiwilligen Geheimdienstleistungen die oben drauf kommen. Steam ist die Erfindung des Mobitelefones für den Computer. Einfach weil bei so vielen Onlinezugriffen es jederzeit möglich ist die Nutzer zu beobachen und einen Exploid/Trojaner zu installieren und später wieder zu entfernen ohne das es groß auffält.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Giibt es eine einfachere Möglichkeit, unter KDE4 eine neue Session aufzumachen, ohne erst den Bildschirm zu locken? 

  Ja, wenn du kdm oder sddm nutzt sollte es die Möglichkeit über

Kmenu --> Verlassen --> Benutzer-wechseln

(oder so ähnlich) geben.

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Giibt es eine einfachere Möglichkeit, unter KDE4 eine neue Session aufzumachen, ohne erst den Bildschirm zu locken?   Ja, wenn du kdm oder sddm nutzt sollte es die Möglichkeit über
> 
> Kmenu --> Verlassen --> Benutzer-wechseln
> 
> (oder so ähnlich) geben.

 

Oh ja, wie einfach. Da hatte ich nicht gesehen, danke.

----------

## firefly

Wenn du steam über eine xterminal (e.g. xterm) startest, dann brauchst du für den 2. Benutzer kein separate X-Session starten.

Einfach mit su <username> den Benutzer wechsel und dann steam starten

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Wenn du steam über eine xterminal (e.g. xterm) startest, dann brauchst du für den 2. Benutzer kein separate X-Session starten.
> 
> Einfach mit su <username> den Benutzer wechsel und dann steam starten

 

Aber was passiert, wenn steam eine Spiel startet, das braucht doch dann auch X, Funktioniert das  dann? ich probiers mal aus ..

----------

## Erdie

Ja, es funktioniert. Das ist besser, denn als ich eine 2. KDE Session verwendet habe, hat kwin 100% eines CPU cores belegt wenn steam gestaret war und das blieb auch so nachdem steam in der Session beendet wurde. Zum hin - und herschalten was das seht unproduktiv. Jetzt werd ich noch an der  usablity arbeiten mit sudo etc.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt folgendes Problem ..

in der /etc/sudeors steht:

```
martin ALL=(steam) NOPASSWD: /home/steam/steam
```

im xterm führe ich folgendes aus:

```
su - steam -c /home/steam/steam
```

Also der User, der Steam starten soll, heißt steam, martin bin ich und das zu startende Skript heißt /home/steam/steam

ich hätte erwartet, dass keine Passwortabfrage mehr kommt. Sie kommt aber trotzdem. Woran kann das liegen?

Grüße

Martin

----------

## firefly

su wertet die konfiguration von sudo nicht aus. Wie auch, sind zwei verschiedene Programme.

Du musst es direkt mit sudo machen:

```
sudo -u steam /home/steam/steam
```

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> su wertet die konfiguration von sudo nicht aus. Wie auch, sind zwei verschiedene Programme.
> 
> Du musst es direkt mit sudo machen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hatte ich auch schon versucht. Das kann man zwar  starten, aber dann bricht der  Prozess ab  mit folgender Meldung:

```
Error: Unable  to open connection to X
```

Irgendwie vergißt sudo die Display Variablen. Ich schau, ob man das nachträglich setzen kann.

$DISPLAY ist in beiden Fällen :0, habe ich gerade überprüft.

----------

## musv

Entweder du tippst halt vor dem su / sudo noch ein: 

```
xhost +steam
```

Oder du schreibst das als Script nach: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d.

Ansonsten kann ich Klaus hier nur entschieden Recht geben. Die Leute von Steam machen das nicht aus heiterer Gutmenschlichkeit. Sie wollen halt ihre Steamboxen verkaufen, womit sie sich in eine unbequeme Abhängigkeit von Microsoft begeben hätten. Steam treibt damit aber die Entwicklung von Linux im 3d- und Spielebereich in Bereiche, von denen man vor 5 Jahren niemals hätte träumen können. 

Und falls das mit dem OpenGL-Nachfolger ein Erfolg wird, könnte die Monopolposition von Microsoft im PC-Spielebereich durchaus eine bemerkbare Konkurrenz bekommen und mit DirectX irgendwann mal ziemlich allein dastehen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Weils gerade zum Thema passt: https://www.bitblokes.de/2015/05/steam-umfrage-linux-rutscht-unter-ein-prozent/

----------

## Erdie

Da ich soweiso für den user steam kein Passwort brauche, habe ich es gleich weggelassen. Einfache Lösung.

BTW: Für xhost hätte ich root werden müssen.

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> BTW: Für xhost hätte ich root werden müssen.

 

Wäre mir neu. 

xhost gibt dem X-Server die Berechtigung, dass andere Nutzer ihre Inhalte auf X-Session des angemeldeten Nutzers anzeigen dürfen. D.h. der eingeloggte Nutzer entscheidet, wer sonst noch seinen Desktop zumüllen darf. Root ist da nicht notwendig, ja sogar falsch.

----------

